# Puppy class



## spiascik (Jun 22, 2014)

Zeus graduated from puppy class today.  The reason this is such a big deal to me is not just about the commands he has learned. Not that wait and leave it aren't just wonderful to have him know. The biggest deal is that he is over his fear of people. :happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie:He loves to go up to strangers now without any fear. It is wonderful to see the transformation from seven weeks ago when we brought him home when he was so head shy and weary of strangers. Now he is just so social. I'm so proud of my boy!! We have a long way to go but I'm so proud of how far he has come.  The other puppy in the class is his friend Diesel.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

congrats! keep going with the training, don't stop now!


----------



## spiascik (Jun 22, 2014)

Oh believe me I will. I'm so encoraged that I would like to continue all the way to having him become a Canine good citizen. We will see


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Congratulations Zeus! You worked hard and learned a lot in puppy class! I'm sure you will be able to get your CGC when you are grown.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I love the pics - you ALL look so proud! Congrats!


----------



## spiascik (Jun 22, 2014)

Thank you.  We bought him a kiddie pool to celebrate. He sure loves the water.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Outstanding!!!!!


----------

